
Free tool for making a website project scope - i-still-use-css
https://projectsco.pe
======
btown
Hardcoded, opaque assumptions about how many hours each feature might take.
Not worth anyone's time.

~~~
i-still-use-css
It breaks down the hours in the summary.

